# Who's got the messiest shop?



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Rather than clog up the HF thread, I'll start a new topic. This is my shop. It is a disaster. I really wish I took some before pics. Keep in mind everything you see in this FULL 15 cubic yard dumpster was once in my shop as well:










My shop is a stand alone, ~80 year old 20×20 garage

The view from the driveway:









Here is my table saw. I have a little ghetto blade/router bit storage set up. Each shelf is double sided and has a blade on the top and bottom:









On the other wall is a door that is scewed shut, a pile of crap that is illegal to put in a dumpster, lawn stuff, and my 6' x 3' finishing table. I store my lumber underneath for now.










Garden tools, vehicle ramps, and some clamps. I have the good ones inside as it is too cold to glue outside










Lathe, air compressor(s) and shop vac(s)










A crappy old bench with a bunch of crap under it. I have my grinder and jig set up here. Those cabenits are HUGE and useless. They weigh a ton. The will come down eventually










Bandsaw and planer










A ton of money in turning blanks, a ton of pen kits, drill bits, bushings, reamers, etc in the plastic case, cordless tools and other random crap










Drill press, sanding stuff










Wood on hand. Nothing much now. A lot of ash for my workbench, some purpleheart, yellowheart, maple, walnut, cherry, and white oak










So let's see if you can beat this disaster!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

With ease, at least at the old Pole barn Shop I was using ( I moved to a different County, got to be toofar a drive to play in sawdust) Ready?









The floor area.









West side of the work station









And the East side of the station









Somewhere, there is a tablesaw under all of that









Tool Bench along the south wall. Well, that's the $0.05 Tour.


----------



## wood_rat (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,that is not messy,just work,fun in progress


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd say it's a very decent wood chip collection area!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Joe! I posted a thread too, LOL!

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46252


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

I like your shop. I've got a 4512 too and love your router setup. I will look at your projects later to see if you have the router table in there.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't. It's really nothing special at all. The manual actually has dimensions for the insert It's a 3/4" piece of melamine with a 1/2" piece of MDF under it. That is in turn framed with 2×4's and screwed into the mounting holes.

I routed in a couple channels in and put in some t-tracks for a fence. I left about an inch behind the t tracks so I can get the bolts in for the fence. I am going to ditch it soon for a nicer one. I am going to put it on the other side of the saw though. It's too small for a lot of the things I do. It got me through a lot of projects.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Any pics of my shop would be considered pornography. I have tried organizing it but it just ain't in me.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I consider my shop a cluttered disaster. I really want to get more organized.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is my shop in the middle of a project… Loose any one thing at least twice a day.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

a clean work space is a safe work space or something like that, I do my best to keep my work areas clean, but that doesn't mean I still have to take out 200 pounds of wood dust and shavings quite often.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a lot of room in my shop, hence I just keep adding work benches. Or maybe somebody stole them all since I can't seem to find the tops to any of them. I have the same problem with the outfeed table on my TS.

Now in fairness to me, my shop is not a dedicated wood shop. I have an old Cub Cadet in re-furb stage, an old John Deere also plus my old Honda 750.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice , workable space , Joe. I would kill for that much room ! 
I'm working out of my basement so all of my equipment is on wheels and I have to move one thing to use the next….very time consuming to say the least.
ps: is that a heart shaped cutting board in the works in one of the pics ?


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Yup. It was featured on the Woodcraft facebook page today.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

that would be an awesome idea for my girlfriend, if it wasn't me that cooked all the time :X


----------



## Melanie (Jan 18, 2013)

I should have taken photos a few weeks ago when my dust collector motor died. I had to keep working while the motor went to the shop. Still recovering from all the mess. Ugh.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice CB , Joe….thanks for the picture : )


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Dusty, that was actually a good save. This is a cutting board I ruined when I cut finger pulls. I made a template, but like a dumba&&, I forgot to clamp one side down. the router really made a mess of it. I kept it in the shop to set up router bit heights for edge profiling other boards. The wife took it to the bandsaw and came out with this (freehand). 
Here is another "save". This was supposed to be an endgrain board, but the purpleheart tore out so bad in the planer I had to plane it down too thin:










This is her recreation of her grandfathers OLD cutting board. It is falling apart and now hangs on the wall as a decoration. She used it as a pattern


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

For a few weeks last year I could hardly stand the mess. I was moving the shop cross country, and was moving from about 1800 feet to 1300 feet. Many trip were made to the dump with my van packed to the roof. It all worked out in the end and everything is back to normal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Tom, That looks like a Great Place!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Tom, that's a beautiful shop!


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tom - Serious shop envy! Wow!

When I imagine my "someday" shop - it looks like that.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, all the things I could fill that space with lol


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

@ Tom Clark:

Now that's my kind of shop….neat and tidy, and a pleasure to work in….I can't stand a messy shop. I keep mine pretty clean, too….A clean shop makes for a happy woodworker…..Some of these guys on here are just pigs….I'd need a tetnus shot after going in some of them….I'd be afraid I'd catch something…..lol….


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

NO. Just NO.

Imma not post no pictures of my un-natural disaster area.

I have an aisle through the piles of wood.

Anyone do interventions?


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I do interventions but I get to keep half the wood


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

There's nothing like giving a shop a new facelift. It looks like a nice shop to me. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Rick and Tom: Nice shops! I would kill for "only" 1300 sg ft. But I have to say, Rick might be put off by my shop, but at least he wont catch anything there, except a buzz after working at 0 beer:30 Looks like you guys just might have a little OCD going?  Me? I'm probably considered to be a slob. I clean my shop only between projects, so it's pretty much always a little cluttered and sawdust filled.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Down these steps, is a Dungeon Shop









Scary enough just to enter? Kind of small









Yep, that is it. Went from a large ( unheated) Pole barn shop, to this little corner of a cellar shop. Drawers have a use, though









The "main" drawer. The other two are for small tools, and chisels. I can set any benchtop tool on the top of the dresser. Shop can still do small items, though









Just a cozy little place to hang out with my toys, er, tools…..


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Rick, I can't help but be a tad bit jealous of your shop haha


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, MaroonGoon…..but I'm jealous of Tom's shop, too…..he has more toys than I do, me thinks…..The way I look at it…....a small or large shop, a clean, cluttered, or messy shop, beats having no shop at all…...No matter what we all have…..it's all good…...!!!!!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey if someone does interventions and keeps half the wood, it's ok with me. I need someone to come take half of it away…


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm constantly burning good scraps of wood simply because I can't hold any more. I only have a one-car garage and dealing with wood storage is a major issue.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks great now!


----------

